# Ork board - 'Scrapland!' - project log



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey all, 

So, I wont waste any time, over the summer break from uni Ive decided to make a theme'd 40k board for my local gaming group.

this board is to be an Ork 'scrapland'. by this i mean for there to be NO natural ground. so what that means is; no grass, no dirt, no ash, only SCRAP METAL!!

to me this seems to be the orkiest thing i could do for a board, a true heaven for all ork-kind! 

anyhoo, enough of my babbling, on to the actual board.

here is a quick prototype of what the general floor will be:









it is more or less rectangles/squared cardboard stuck down overlapping. then it is painted with scorched brown, stippled with blazing orange, drybrushed with boltgun metal and then washed with devlan mud.

i think this works very well and creates a very weathered, uncared for look.










i quick sketch to show roughly how the board will look, the grey outlines how the board will be split up (4 2x4ft section, resulting in a 4x8 board, able to cope with the largest of battles  ) ork glyphs overlapping sections will help when assembling the board, ensuring all the metal can line up correctly and it will atleast look like a single object 

and so, construction begins!

ive bought the wood and pva glue, gathering the card and starting to stick it down in a random fashion.









good tunes are getting me though this incredibly boring task 









almost finnished the first 1/4, note the large piece of card that will have a glyph on, at some point.









edit: also, 1000th post, woop!! haha


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

now, with the board well on its way, its time to make some terrain features.

im thinking 3 building, 2 area terrain features and 12 6" chest high walls (GEARS OF WARHAMMER!!)

this should be enough for now, perhaps i'll build more later but this is enough work for now haha

the firt up is 'Da Mekz wurkshop'. its base is a wrist watch box (try saying that 20 times really fast haha). the chimney stacks 'erupting' from the box are from till rolls at work (only taken from used rolls haha) the platform allows for a nice place to sit your hq, overlooking the battlefeild, or as a vantage point for your heavy weapons.


























now, here is the 'wurkshop' fully painted. it was great to paint, trying to get rust and corrosion looking as real as possable with my limited skill set


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

no for some of the 6 in chest high walls, here are 6 for them fully painted, the rest in various stages of construction:









also, the first piece of area terrain: an oil pool, complete with dead ork. the oil was made from pva glue and black/brown acrylic paint. pretty simple really haha


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

looking really nice so far man! Look forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

The necron barricade should be phased out! 

But nice work buddy, its coming along REALLY well. Makes me want to start my ork shooting army....:grin:
Have some rep! :victory:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks for the kind words guys, really is much appriciated 

@ mindlessness: i think there are stories of necrons that couldnt phase out, im sure i read one or two somewhere.... XD


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Some really really nice terrain there. One misgiving I have for the floor is that there's way too much "rust" effects in places where there shouldn't be rust and that it's too streaky when it wouldn't always be streaked if that makes sense. Other than that, looking really good!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

arumichic said:


> Some really really nice terrain there. One misgiving I have for the floor is that there's way too much "rust" effects in places where there shouldn't be rust and that it's too streaky when it wouldn't always be streaked if that makes sense. Other than that, looking really good!


i can see what you mean, it does look that way in the pictures, i blame the flash of the camera for this because its really not quite as streaky when looking at it with regular sunlight/roomlight.

also, this:









a large bit of terrain, i wanted to make some fights abit more vertical. originaly i was going to make this 4 levels high, but after looking at 3 levels, a 4th wasnt really needed haha

the top level stands a whopping 7" above the ground. a brilliant place for a last stand, or heavy weapons nest.

i might get this painted up by tonite, undercoating it now.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Good to see that the extra's on top of it add a bit more colour to the whole thing. This looks incredible and it is very original. The only pitfall I can see, it that you could end up creating a board that is slightly monochrome with all the metallics. Adding the occasional brass/tin bits/... coloured plate might break this up a bit more (especially when you add a bit of green vergidis corrosion to it as well).


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

'incredible' i like it 

yes, ive thought about how monotone it runs the risk of being, hence some of the scraps will be painted various army colours, i.e. blood angels, tau, ig, chaos and the like. sporting some freehand logos (appropriately defaced mind you  )


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait to see this finished .


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

quick update: all 12 walls are now built and undercoated, with 8 painted

heres the 2 new ones:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the usage of other armies 'scrap' as barricades- The wraithlord is awesome :biggrin:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Excellent work. Your creativity really shines with these.
Good old dozer blade barricades; i have done a few of them myself.
I look forward to seeing the latest piece progress.

+Rep

SGMAlice


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

thankyou for the support guys 

i have the weekend off work so some major headway onto the board itself will be made, im looking to get the board itself built and primed, some odds and ends here and there.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

the-ad-man,

Great looking terrain and the board is an original idea. Looking forward to see how this progress. Have some rep to keep you motivated!!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

louisshli said:


> the-ad-man,
> 
> Great looking terrain and the board is an original idea. Looking forward to see how this progress. Have some rep to keep you motivated!!


ahah thankyou, feedback like this really does help motivate me. after all this is a complete secret for my gaming group 

i'm building this at home over summer. it will be unvailed in september when im back at uni. (i might get some pics of happy faces haha!)

anyhoo, time to show off the weekend's work:










its more or less there, i might add some more icons, or maybe add some flat-ish bits.

another thing im thinking of is to print out and stick down some artwork as imperial murals that the orks have disregarded 

i might also use some decent fan-art, naturaly i'd ask for permission first (as i'd like anyone wishing to use my artwork)
e.g.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

so! fairly big update here, the board for the most part is painted(just details left now.

the paints i am using for this board are Reeves acrylic paints. cheap and go on well  simple as

so i undercaoted the entire thing first, then painted it all a dark brown (reeves colour: burnt umber). then i mixed up some darker orange, roughly using 1:20 black to orange, and stippled it all over the board. as seen below!



















turns out stippling was a good step as it looked very uneven and added more texture to the board as acrylic doesnt seem to dry flat and keeps its shape well. this made it all the better for the next step, drybrusing it silver.

for this the reeves silver is much more akin to mithril silver, which is too light for this project. so, adding in some black (about 50:1) gave me something very close to boltgun metal (great success!!)












all of this so far was about 2 hours work, so i had a nice relaxing break watching scrapheap challenge with a bowl of bombay mix. utter bliss XD


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

right, now to continue after watching 8 grown men build giant skateboards with motors.

i then washed the entire thing in a custom devlan mud wash i made a few weeks ago, i bought enough to make a litre of this stuff, and its not taken 2/3 of it to soak the entire thing! haha
the recipie i used was: http://www.awesomepaintjob.com/index.cfm/resources.recipes

massive thanks to les for this. (cost me about £30 to whip up an entire litre of this stuff!!)

while wet:

















and dried(not half bad!):









its picked out the details really well and has also dulled down the shineyness of the brown and orange rust.

now, all thats left to do now is the finer details, painting the orky glyphs, freehanding some more, and painting up some of the metal sheets in various army colours!!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome work throughout mate. The buildings looks proper 'orky', and that glyph blends in incredibly well. Great to see some creativity too.

Makes me want to finish my Fortress of Redemption WiP...

Keep up the good work bud, +rep.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The orkyness knows no limits! My meks would love to loot this board of all it's wonderful fings and bitz k: Have some rep+


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> Awesome work throughout mate. The buildings looks proper 'orky', and that glyph blends in incredibly well. Great to see some creativity too.
> 
> Makes me want to finish my Fortress of Redemption WiP...
> 
> Keep up the good work bud, +rep.


aye, im really happy with how he glyphs have come out. dont know wether to paint them up further or leave them as is.

and yes, you should finnish your fortress of redemption! haha


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Moriouce said:


> The orkyness knows no limits! My meks would love to loot this board of all it's wonderful fings and bitz k: Have some rep+


haha cheers man. hes welcome to loot what he likes, tho he could just kick the current big mek out of his workshop and claim it as his own


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the glyph looks perfect as it is mate. Maybe try to highlight it or something if you were going to add anything, but I think it looks great how it is.

edit: and I will finish it soon, got a project log on here that needs serious updating lol.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Wicked table! Really love the work done thus far and cant wait to see the next update! 

+rep for sure!

Chaosftw


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

so, its more or less finnished now, but i'll show you EVERYTHING!!!! (board related, you naughty people, you!)

so ive finnished the scafolding you might have seen a couple of pages back, not this was a real pain to paint since its roughly 15x13 inches. geting my brush under each level for each stage of painting. it stands just over 6" tall and makes for a great place for an objective or a command squad to oversee the battle. by the way, i have named this piece "grozwags' point" after it's architect, grozwag. 


















the oil was made from black acrylic paint and pva, simple! 










[eidt] in the pictures it comes out as very orange, it isnt, you'll just have to trust me haha XD


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

love this one man! Awesome work, looks good and appears to be very practical with gaming in mind. +rep!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

This would make a really nice board for some custom scenarios or an ork fort for gorkamorka.


----------

